# advice on router-host-jail networking



## angry_vincent (Sep 22, 2022)

i more or less familiar with mikrotik devices and planning to get one. this router then will take care of dhcp, nat, port forwarding, etc. for freebsd host itself it is no problem, it will be connected with router via cable and physical interface. what i have no experience is how to setup networking with jails, is there a necessity of in-between firewall in host/jails? can jails have their own networking managed with router but through host as transparent connection? i would be much greatful for advices and pointers


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 22, 2022)

There are a lot of options. I can highly recommend the freebsd handbook


----------



## Souji (Sep 23, 2022)

At first, I would also advice to take a look into the handbook, like Sebastian said.

In short to your questions:

No, there is no necessity of a firewall between a Jail and the Host.
Jails can have their own networking stack using vimage(9).
In the end the task of the jail, will have a big influence of how it could/should be connected to the network.


----------

